# Exterior rust-inhibitive primer



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, I have another small project to do for my parents. I need to paint their mailbox post. I plan on sanding/wirebrushing off all the surface rust. If there is a better plan out there, I'd like to know it. Anybody have any primer recommendations? I will be finishing it with an exterior BM satin-finish oil.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Rust-Oleum Rusty Metal Primer! 

It's great stuff. Use the old oil based system it will be the 7700 series (7769 for rusty metal) in consumer and professional grade.

I know you guys think Rust-Oleum is just a DIY brand, but we make quality products and back them up. There is a reason why we virtually control the DTM market... it's because we're the best at it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used Ben Moores rust converter prior to painting with an acrylic primer and finish.

Do you have any concerns of the alkyd fading and chalking from the UVR's?

As I understand it, the only solvent borne coatings that hold up in color and sheen are the two component polyurethanes.

Then again, it's just a mail box.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hammerite makes a paint you can paint directly over rust and it wont came through. I still would wire brush it. IMO hammerite satin self priming two coats and that mailbox will be gold for many years. 

I like the other products mentioned as well.

ps
Prowall, I hope your doing that for free, we got to look after our parents in their golden years


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

If you don't want to do it again in a couple of years use XIM 360 rust preventative primer. A true industrial grade product and available in an aerosol.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

Is this in an area where dogs will be lifting their legs on it? If so give it a good fresh water rinse to try and remove soluable salts before priming.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a product called Metal prime from Vista Paints, The red oxidize version. But you probably don't have a Vista around you. I have also used the Rust-Oleum Hard Hat primer. I had to use it on a water fountain and was shaking in my boots because I need a submergable product. But the contractor wasn't giving me much time to order the proper primer. Here we are 3 month and still driven by every time I get the chance and it hanging on pretty good. I do a scratch test ever now and then, nothing comes off.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use a product called Metal prime from Vista Paints, The red oxidize version. But you probably don't have a Vista around you. I have also used the Rust-Oleum Hard Hat primer. I had to use it on a water fountain and was shaking in my boots because I need a submergable product. But the contractor wasn't giving me much time to order the proper primer. Here we are 3 month and still driven by every time I get the chance and it hanging on pretty good. I do a scratch test ever now and then, nothing comes off.


 
Ewing! You are in Cali, right? And you are a "green" painter? You interested in any 50 voc DTM paint?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Formulator said:


> Ewing! You are in Cali, right? And you are a "green" painter? You interested in any 50 voc DTM paint?


Hey bro check the latest post in I am I way to high


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey bro check the latest post in I am I way to high


 
Yah, but what if I told you that you can get the quality WITH the environmentally friendly paint?

Blah... just let scott write about it. Then you will know the ways of Carter! The Mastah Formulatah! 

just kiddng... wow i need to sleep.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Formulator said:


> Yah, but what if I told you that you can get the quality WITH the environmentally friendly paint?
> 
> Blah... just let scott write about it. Then you will know the ways of Carter! The Mastah Formulatah!
> 
> just kiddng... wow i need to sleep.


do you have some extra DTM in your garage your trying to sell or something?


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

Clean & Prep Well
(wash With "jomax", Or Other Product,wire Brush & Scuff Sand, Tack Cloth Off)
Apply 2 Coats(dry Time Between) "mad Dog Primer"(water Based Product)
Then Two Topcoats(dry Time Between) Of A Semi Or Satin Acrylic, Perferably A "high Build" .


----------

